# Coral shopping :-)



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We went to see a guy that posted an ad on AP planning on getting some nice acros. His display tank was great, and one thing we immediately noticed was that he had several duncan colonies. A friend and I have both been looking for duncans with no luck. We mentioned it and he offered to frag it right then and there...and then he sold us each a huge frag at a fantastic price. As gorgeous as it was under his MH's, it's even more stunning under my t5's  I wish I had a better camera. Around the mouth, they are 2 shades of neon green, separated by a lighter ring. The polyps are rosy pink. It's only been in my tank a couple of hours and it's fully extended and waiting for supper


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

amazing specimen. those greens are awesome. what are you feeding it?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll probably try mysis, all my lps's seem to love that!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

nice duncans!



p.s. you are right. I think i should dose flatworm exit before they spread. I dont think they will hassle my system now. if they spread a lot, then i will have more problems int he future!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am thinking of doing the exit to my tank. thing is, they are a bit problematic right now. I would assume I would have to do multiple waterchanges. I'd have to get more salt.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I am thinking of doing the exit to my tank. thing is, they are a bit problematic right now. I would assume I would have to do multiple waterchanges. I'd have to get more salt.


yeah, these buggers are getting annoying! im hoping 1 dose will do it


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

these are flatworms right? also, do you know what the "fireworks explosion" looking thing is?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep, the jerk is a FW


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

aye they seem to hang out on a rock out of reach of my vacuum and it's a structural support too. Unless I wish to pull the whole tank down, which I do not. I've seen how brown they turn the water when a few are on the bottom of a bucket, so I realise how badly they could poison the water. So becareful. I have entertained the idea of seeing if they could dye cloth...

the other thing is a jellyfish


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hydroid...
http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchodds.html


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Or Cladonema sp.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1856923


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah i dunno, i have tons of them! (the hydroids or cladonema)


----------

